# Busy/Slow months



## stovesgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm doing some market research for a business class I am taking and I was wondering if anyone can fill me in on the portrait photography season--especially regarding babies and children?  What is your busiest month(s) and your slowest month(s)?  Thank you.


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I haven't been in business very long, but hands down, the slowest months are definitely January and February.  Last year, March was pretty slow for me as well, but this year with working my tail off to find clients and being slightly more established it has been a bit better.  
My busiest months last year for children and babies was during the summer.  July was especially busy for some reason.  It picks up for me again slightly in the Fall because people want some nice pictures for the Holiday card, but these are usually a family type of session rather than just a children/baby session.
-April


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2007)

Babies and children are, for the most part, an indoor job...which means that time of year has much less to do with it than the age of the child.  First few weeks, 6 months, one year etc.
That being said, I was fairly busy right before Christmas.


----------

